# IBM network ethernet drivers?



## diggsbye (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi.
Hoping someone can help me.
My sons pc will not connect to the internet,says he needs network ethernet drivers.
He recently formated and reinstalled win xp home.
He lives about 1200 miles from me and I am hoping I can find the drivers and burn them to cd and send to him .
He has an IBM PC MODEL #8303 HCU.
Motherboard is Rev 1.5
Running win xp home.
I have searched for hrs with no luck.
All help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this an IBM NetVista 8303 machine?
If so here is a link for the drivers:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-42954

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

